# Our 2 month old spoo is blowing me away.



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

don't be mad, but i have to ask -is there a bumper sticker for that?

okay, seriously, he does sound high intelligent. just be prepared when he figures you out, too, and how to manipulate you. i think that capacity is built into all dogs, but in an intelligent poodle - well, let the good times roll!


----------



## whosawmike (Dec 22, 2014)

patk said:


> don't be mad, but i have to ask -is there a bumper sticker for that?


It's funny that you say that. I told my wife that I was going to get a bumper sticker that said "My poodle is smarter than your honor student."



patk said:


> just be prepared when he figures you out, too, and how to manipulate you. i think that capacity is built into all dogs, but in an intelligent poodle - well, let the good times roll!


I was warned about their manipulations when I was looking into poodles. I have not seen it yet, but I'm sure that it is coming.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What fun your future with a poodle holds!!!! BTW.......you can get that bumper sticker at CafePress.com!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------

